# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  رشته ای که اسمشو نمیدونم پزشکی یا چی ... ؟

## Misto

سلام خدمت همه دوستان امیدوارم جای تاپیک مناسب باشه ... خوب هستید ؟ خب یه سوالی دارم در مورد اسم یه رشته ... که واقعا نمیدونم جزو شاخه های پزشکیه یا رشته ی جدایی هستش . 

نمیدونم شما سریال هایی دیدید که مرتبط با علوم پزشکی هست یا نه ... تو بعضی از اینا همیشه اشخاصی هستن که نسبت به تولید یه واکسن جدید یا یه داروی جدید اقدام میکنن .. مثلا میان ساختار ویروس رو ارزیابی میکنن براش درمان پیدا میکنن ... حالا کاری با تخیلی بودن بعضی فیلما ندارم ولی سوال مهمی که دارم اینه 
دقیقا چه رشته ای تو ایران موضوع کارش اینطوریه مثل بعضی کارکنای CDC ... اصلا چه دانشی منجر به ساخت یه ویروس جهشی میشه ؟  :Yahoo (20):  تخیل برم نداشته نمیخوام ویروس درس کنم برام سواله.
من راستش به رشته ای علاقه دارم که اسمشم نمیدونم شاید پزشکی باشه و زیرشاخه ای از اون باشه شاید یه رشته جدا ... 
همچین رشته ای تو ایران بازارکار داره اصلا ؟ کاری میشه کرد ؟ 
 :Yahoo (31): آخه میدونید پزشکی خیلی کسل کننده میشه اگه فقط بشینی یه جا تا مراجعه کننده بیاد مطبت یه قرص سرماخوردگی بنویسی بره پی کارش ... چیز هیجانی تری نیست ؟

----------


## amir.h.h

سلام 
نمیدونم شاید اشتباه کنم ولی اون رشته ای که مد نظر شماست رشته بیوتکنولوژی است
این رشته جز رشته های بسیار تاپه که فقط در دانشگاه تهران تدریس میشه و رتبه های 2 رقمی و المپیادیا وارد این رشته میشن
و اون چیزی که شما می خواهید توی گرایش پزشکی این رشته پیدا میشه
به امید موفقیت :Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## _evil.girl

مهندسی ژنتیک خیلی خوبه البته حس می کنم خوبه ولی بازار کار ایران نداره به رشته پژوهشی هم هست داروسازی هم جنبه پژوهشی داره اما کدوم زیر شاخه تخصص ش رو نمیدونم

----------


## ZAPATA

> سلام خدمت همه دوستان امیدوارم جای تاپیک مناسب باشه ... خوب هستید ؟ خب یه سوالی دارم در مورد اسم یه رشته ... که واقعا نمیدونم جزو شاخه های پزشکیه یا رشته ی جدایی هستش . 
> 
> نمیدونم شما سریال هایی دیدید که مرتبط با علوم پزشکی هست یا نه ... تو بعضی از اینا همیشه اشخاصی هستن که نسبت به تولید یه واکسن جدید یا یه داروی جدید اقدام میکنن .. مثلا میان ساختار ویروس رو ارزیابی میکنن براش درمان پیدا میکنن ... حالا کاری با تخیلی بودن بعضی فیلما ندارم ولی سوال مهمی که دارم اینه 
> دقیقا چه رشته ای تو ایران موضوع کارش اینطوریه مثل بعضی کارکنای CDC ... اصلا چه دانشی منجر به ساخت یه ویروس جهشی میشه ؟  تخیل برم نداشته نمیخوام ویروس درس کنم برام سواله.
> من راستش به رشته ای علاقه دارم که اسمشم نمیدونم شاید پزشکی باشه و زیرشاخه ای از اون باشه شاید یه رشته جدا ... 
> همچین رشته ای تو ایران بازارکار داره اصلا ؟ کاری میشه کرد ؟ 
> آخه میدونید پزشکی خیلی کسل کننده میشه اگه فقط بشینی یه جا تا مراجعه کننده بیاد مطبت یه قرص سرماخوردگی بنویسی بره پی کارش ... چیز هیجانی تری نیست ؟





> سلام 
> نمیدونم شاید اشتباه کنم ولی اون رشته ای که مد نظر شماست رشته بیوتکنولوژی است
> این رشته جز رشته های بسیار تاپه که فقط در دانشگاه تهران تدریس میشه و رتبه های 2 رقمی و المپیادیا وارد این رشته میشن
> و اون چیزی که شما می خواهید توی گرایش پزشکی این رشته پیدا میشه
> به امید موفقیت


این همون زمینه کاری بروبچ بیوتک داروست
................................
 :Yahoo (106): 
در استفاده از اون قید فقط هم دقت نما !؟!
اونی که تهران هستش فقطش فقط مال «دکترای پیوسته» است
ولی در دانشگاه های دیگه هستش که میشه بیوتک دارو خاند مثل مشهد 
ولی به شکل ناپیوسته 
مثلن ممکنه یه نفر پزشکی عمومی بخونه یا شیمی بخونه
واسه ارشد بیوشیمی بخونه
واسه دکترا بره بیوتک دارو بخونه
 :Yahoo (106):

----------


## Misto

> سلام 
> نمیدونم شاید اشتباه کنم ولی اون رشته ای که مد نظر شماست رشته بیوتکنولوژی است
> این رشته جز رشته های بسیار تاپه که فقط در دانشگاه تهران تدریس میشه و رتبه های 2 رقمی و المپیادیا وارد این رشته میشن
> و اون چیزی که شما می خواهید توی گرایش پزشکی این رشته پیدا میشه
> به امید موفقیت


سلام .. 
خب حالا چطور میشه به این رشته رفت ؟ از طریق کنکور تجربی میشه ؟ باید حتما رتبه زیر 100 آورد ؟؟؟؟

----------


## Misto

> این همون زمینه کاری بروبچ بیوتک داروست
> ................................
> 
> در استفاده از اون قید فقط هم دقت نما !؟!
> اونی که تهران هستش فقطش فقط مال «دکترای پیوسته» است
> ولی در دانشگاه های دیگه هستش که میشه بیوتک دارو خاند مثل مشهد 
> ولی به شکل ناپیوسته 
> مثلن ممکنه یه نفر پزشکی عمومی بخونه یا شیمی بخونه
> واسه ارشد بیوشیمی بخونه
> واسه دکترا بره بیوتک دارو بخونه


حالا چطور میشه به این رشته بیوتکنولوژی رفت ؟ میشه همون کنکور تجربی ک دادیم بیایم مثلا تو انتخاب رشته بزنیم بیوتکنولوژی و بریم بخونیم یا چی ؟ 
راستش متوجه نمیشم ...  :Yahoo (43):  تازه کارم تو بحث این چیزا
.
.
.
"از همین رو نیمی از ظرفیت پذیرش این رشته به داوطلبانی اختصاص دارد که در  مرحله ما قبل نهایی المپیادهای دانش آموزی ریاضی، فیزیک، شیمی، کامپیوتر و  زیست شناسی پذیرفته شده باشند و نیمی دیگر نیز به داوطلبانی که از طریق  آزمون سراسری وارد شده و نمره کل آزمون سراسری آنها از ۱۰۰۰۰ کمتر نباشد.  برای مثال در اولین سال ارائه این رشته، آخرین رتبه قبولی ۱۷۳ و در سال  دوم، آخرین رتبه قبولی ۱۵۰ بود."

این چی چرت و پرت میگه ؟ ینی تراز کنکور نباید زیر 10000 باشه ؟؟ تا حالا ندیدم در مورد این رشته بحث کنن یا درموردش بگن

----------


## ZAPATA

> حالا چطور میشه به این رشته بیوتکنولوژی رفت ؟ میشه همون کنکور تجربی ک دادیم بیایم مثلا تو انتخاب رشته بزنیم بیوتکنولوژی و بریم بخونیم یا چی ؟ 
> راستش متوجه نمیشم ...  تازه کارم تو بحث این چیزا
> .
> .
> .
> "از همین رو نیمی از ظرفیت پذیرش این رشته به داوطلبانی اختصاص دارد که در  مرحله ما قبل نهایی المپیادهای دانش آموزی ریاضی، فیزیک، شیمی، کامپیوتر و  زیست شناسی پذیرفته شده باشند و نیمی دیگر نیز به داوطلبانی که از طریق  آزمون سراسری وارد شده و نمره کل آزمون سراسری آنها از ۱۰۰۰۰ کمتر نباشد.  برای مثال در اولین سال ارائه این رشته، آخرین رتبه قبولی ۱۷۳ و در سال  دوم، آخرین رتبه قبولی ۱۵۰ بود."
> 
> این چی چرت و پرت میگه ؟ ینی تراز کنکور نباید زیر 10000 باشه ؟؟ تا حالا ندیدم در مورد این رشته بحث کنن یا درموردش بگن


از ریاضی و تجربی پذیرش داره
اون شرایط نمره و رتبشم درسته
مبناتم زیر 100 باشه که مطمئن شی مرحله اولشو قبولی
بعدشم مصاحبه داره
و مستقیم هم میری واسه دکترای پیوسته ! (یه چی بالاتر از پزشکی :: پزشکی اسمش دکترای حرفه ایست در حد ارشد حساب میشه!)
 :Yahoo (106):

----------


## shaqayeq.mousavi

_شما بیشتر از 7 سال پزشکی بخون،  برس به تخصص ، دیگه لازم نیست قرص سرماخوردگی تجویز کنی 

پ.ن : یاد اون سریاله کره ای - پزشکی شبکه دو افتادم ... چقدر قشنگ بود_

----------


## Alegzander

شاخه های پژوهشی داروسازی/از اون مهم تر،بعد از علوم پایه ی پزشکی(ترم 5)میتونی وارد شاخه هایی مثه قارچ شناسی یا ویروس شناسی بشی
بیوتکنولوژی
ژنتیک و ...

----------


## Misto

> از ریاضی و تجربی پذیرش داره
> اون شرایط نمره و رتبشم درسته
> مبناتم زیر 100 باشه که مطمئن شی مرحله اولشو قبولی
> بعدشم مصاحبه داره
> و مستقیم هم میری واسه دکترای پیوسته ! (یه چی بالاتر از پزشکی :: پزشکی اسمش دکترای حرفه ایست در حد ارشد حساب میشه!)






یه نیگا به این بنداز ... فقط 2 نفر قبول شدن تو این رشته 
خب حالا من زیر صد آوردم ... رشته رو انتخاب کردنی باس بزنم دکترای پیوسته بیوتکنولوژی ... خب حالا اومدیم زیر صد شدیم انتخاب کردیم تو مصاحبه رد شدیم ... الان تکلیف این رتبه چی میشه ؟ دیگه نمیشه مجدد انتخاب رشته کرد رفت یه جا دیه ؟

----------


## Misto

> _شما بیشتر از 7 سال پزشکی بخون،  برس به تخصص ، دیگه لازم نیست قرص سرماخوردگی تجویز کنی 
> 
> پ.ن : یاد اون سریاله کره ای - پزشکی شبکه دو افتادم ... چقدر قشنگ بود_


عذر میخوام ... اگه اطلاعی ندارید لطف پاسخ ارسال نکنید ... انگار دوست دارید تو هر تاپیکی نظر بی ربط بدید ...

----------


## Misto

> شاخه های پژوهشی داروسازی/از اون مهم تر،بعد از علوم پایه ی پزشکی(ترم 5)میتونی وارد شاخه هایی مثه قارچ شناسی یا ویروس شناسی بشی
> بیوتکنولوژی
> ژنتیک و ...


سلام ... یعنی پزشکی که قبول شدیم 5 ترمی خوندیم ... شاخه ای به اسم بیوتکنولوژی هست که میشه واردش شد ؟ خب تفاوت این زیر شاخه با اونی که تحت عنوان دکترای پیوسته بیوتکنولوژی موقع انتخاب رشته انتخاب میشه چیه ؟

----------


## ZAPATA

> یه نیگا به این بنداز ... فقط 2 نفر قبول شدن تو این رشته 
> خب حالا من زیر صد آوردم ... رشته رو انتخاب کردنی باس بزنم دکترای پیوسته بیوتکنولوژی ... خب حالا اومدیم زیر صد شدیم انتخاب کردیم تو مصاحبه رد شدیم ... الان تکلیف این رتبه چی میشه ؟ دیگه نمیشه مجدد انتخاب رشته کرد رفت یه جا دیه ؟


دیگه این جریان قبول شدنش میره زمان انتخاب رشته 
شرایط انتخاب رشته های نیمه متمرکز رو بخانی همه چیشو نوشته
حتا یه سری توضیحات هم فک کنم به شکل خاص واسه همین انتخاب رشته ی دکترای پیوسته بیوتکنولوژی دانشگاه تهران نوشته
تا حدی که یادمه
شما مثلن اگه اول بیوتک رو بزنی و این رشته رو قبول شی
همون اول واسه بیوتک تهران معرفی نمیشی و واسه رشته قبولی دومت معرفی میشی (مثلن اگه پزشکی زده باشی)
بعدش زمان مصاحبه که برسه میری واسه مصاحبه
اگه قبول شدی
از رشته پذیرفته شده دومی انصراف میدی میری همین بیوتک رو ادامه میدی
.........................
البته به شکل جدی و دقیق میخای بدونی بهتره خودت مستقیم بری تهران با خود دانشجوهاش حرف بزنی (کاری که خودم انجامش دادم)

----------


## Misto

> دیگه این جریان قبول شدنش میره زمان انتخاب رشته 
> شرایط انتخاب رشته های نیمه متمرکز رو بخانی همه چیشو نوشته
> حتا یه سری توضیحات هم فک کنم به شکل خاص واسه همین انتخاب رشته ی دکترای پیوسته بیوتکنولوژی دانشگاه تهران نوشته
> تا حدی که یادمه
> شما مثلن اگه اول بیوتک رو بزنی و این رشته رو قبول شی
> همون اول واسه بیوتک تهران معرفی نمیشی و واسه رشته قبولی دومت معرفی میشی (مثلن اگه پزشکی زده باشی)
> بعدش زمان مصاحبه که برسه میری واسه مصاحبه
> اگه قبول شدی
> از رشته پذیرفته شده دومی انصراف میدی میری همین بیوتک رو ادامه میدی
> ...


* ممنون واقعا ...لطف کردی*

----------


## shaqayeq.mousavi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Misto


عذر میخوام ... اگه اطلاعی ندارید لطف پاسخ ارسال نکنید ... انگار دوست دارید تو هر تاپیکی نظر بی ربط بدید ...


عذرتون قابل قبوله . 

فارغ از لحن صحبتم ، خب هر پزشکیی که به تجویز قرص سرماخوردگی ختم نمیشه ... ( مثلا همین دو-سه روز پیش یه نفر میگفت داروسازی مثل سوپری میمونه ) 
نباید قداست بعضی از رشته ها و شغل ها رو با مثال ها و عبارت هایی که خودمون هم بهش اعتقادی نداریم ، کمرنگ کنیم .... 

پ.خ: خب شما اگر با این دقت بالا کامنتای من رو بررسی کردید و به این نتیجه رسیدید ،  باید بگم تحلیل اشتباهی داشتید . چون اطلاعات اکانت حتی! این مورد رو روشن میکنه که بیهوده گو نیستم ._

----------


## ZAPATA

> * ممنون واقعا ...لطف کردی*


واست جدی شد ..... با اطلاع درست و مطمئن برو جلو
.....................................
هم با بروبچ بیوتک تهران حرف زدم
هم با مدیر گروه بیوتک دارو فردوسی مشهد حرف زدم
هم با استادای خودم در زمینه بیوتک گیاهی مشورت داشتم
هم با یه دانشجو بیوتک میکروبی (یادش به خیر اسمش فرانک بود) حرف زدم
.........................
حداقل چیزی که فهمیدم .... بیوتک تهران با جاهای دیگه اسمش یکیست
ولی تفاتشون به شکل معناداری خاص و قابل توجست
یه تفاوت جالب .... نگاه امیدوارانه است 
بچه های تهران نگاه مثبت تری به این رشته داشتن
 :Yahoo (106):

----------


## Saeed79

> واست جدی شد ..... با اطلاع درست و مطمئن برو جلو
> .....................................
> هم با بروبچ بیوتک تهران حرف زدم
> هم با مدیر گروه بیوتک دارو فردوسی مشهد حرف زدم
> هم با استادای خودم در زمینه بیوتک گیاهی مشورت داشتم
> هم با یه دانشجو بیوتک میکروبی (یادش به خیر اسمش فرانک بود) حرف زدم
> .........................
> حداقل چیزی که فهمیدم .... بیوتک تهران با جاهای دیگه اسمش یکیست
> ولی تفاتشون به شکل معناداری خاص و قابل توجست
> ...


zapata میتونی یه توضیحی درمورد این رشته بدی ؟
من یکی از دوستام هم خیلی علاقه داره
میگه خیلی رشته ی خوبیه ولی فقط تهران ...
بازار کار داره ؟

----------


## hmiid.r

> سلام خدمت همه دوستان امیدوارم جای تاپیک مناسب باشه ... خوب هستید ؟ خب یه سوالی دارم در مورد اسم یه رشته ... که واقعا نمیدونم جزو شاخه های پزشکیه یا رشته ی جدایی هستش . 
> 
> نمیدونم شما سریال هایی دیدید که مرتبط با علوم پزشکی هست یا نه ... تو بعضی از اینا همیشه اشخاصی هستن که نسبت به تولید یه واکسن جدید یا یه داروی جدید اقدام میکنن .. مثلا میان ساختار ویروس رو ارزیابی میکنن براش درمان پیدا میکنن ... حالا کاری با تخیلی بودن بعضی فیلما ندارم ولی سوال مهمی که دارم اینه 
> دقیقا چه رشته ای تو ایران موضوع کارش اینطوریه مثل بعضی کارکنای CDC ... اصلا چه دانشی منجر به ساخت یه ویروس جهشی میشه ؟  تخیل برم نداشته نمیخوام ویروس درس کنم برام سواله.
> من راستش به رشته ای علاقه دارم که اسمشم نمیدونم شاید پزشکی باشه و زیرشاخه ای از اون باشه شاید یه رشته جدا ... 
> همچین رشته ای تو ایران بازارکار داره اصلا ؟ کاری میشه کرد ؟ 
> آخه میدونید پزشکی خیلی کسل کننده میشه اگه فقط بشینی یه جا تا مراجعه کننده بیاد مطبت یه قرص سرماخوردگی بنویسی بره پی کارش ... چیز هیجانی تری نیست ؟



احتمالا بیوتکنولوژی هست
یا میکروبیولوژی 
جزو رشته های تحقیقاتی علوم پزشکی حساب میشه یه سرچ توی رشته های دانشگاهی بزنی فک کنم پیداش کنی

----------


## ZAPATA

> zapata میتونی یه توضیحی درمورد این رشته بدی ؟
> من یکی از دوستام هم خیلی علاقه داره
> میگه خیلی رشته ی خوبیه ولی فقط تهران ...
> بازار کار داره ؟


این مقاله رو بخان :: دکترای پیوسته بیوتکنولوژی دانشگاه تهران

این یه جمله از حرفاشم بیشتر توجه نما :
" اگر کسي مي‌خواهد اين رشته را انتخاب کند بايد همه‌ي جوانب آن را بسنجد. "
..........................
یه چند نکته هستش که تو مصاحبش گفته نشد 
(اگه لازم بود خودش میگفت یا تو صحبت مستقیم با دانشجوهاش شاید بهت گفتن)

----------


## shirepesar

> از ریاضی و تجربی پذیرش داره
> اون شرایط نمره و رتبشم درسته
> مبناتم زیر 100 باشه که مطمئن شی مرحله اولشو قبولی
> بعدشم مصاحبه داره
> و مستقیم هم میری واسه دکترای پیوسته ! (یه چی بالاتر از پزشکی :: پزشکی اسمش دکترای حرفه ایست در حد ارشد حساب میشه!)


بازار کارش چطوره؟ :Yahoo (65): 
پ.ن:به نظرت بهترین رشته از نظر آینده و بازار کار چیه؟

----------


## Misto

> بعدش زمان مصاحبه که برسه میری واسه مصاحبه
> اگه قبول شدی
> از رشته پذیرفته شده دومی انصراف میدی میری همین بیوتک رو ادامه میدی


اممم یه سوال هم داشتم عذر اگه زیاد شد  :Yahoo (117): 
من برای کنکور امسال باید از دانشگاه خودم انصراف بدم بهمن ماه ... حالا اگه انصراف دادم و اینجوری شد .. انصراف دومی که مربوط به مثلا پزشکی باشه ..  :Yahoo (39): غیر ممکن نمیشه ؟ آخه هرکسی فقط یه بار میتونه انصراف بده

----------


## ZAPATA

> اممم یه سوال هم داشتم عذر اگه زیاد شد 
> من برای کنکور امسال باید از دانشگاه خودم انصراف بدم بهمن ماه ... حالا اگه انصراف دادم و اینجوری شد .. انصراف دومی که مربوط به مثلا پزشکی باشه .. غیر ممکن نمیشه ؟ آخه هرکسی فقط یه بار میتونه انصراف بده


از این جریان کارش بی اطلام
...........................................
بهتره با پشتیبان سازمان سنجش تماس بگیری بهتر جوابتو میده
دقیقن هم تأکید کن واسه پذیرش رشته دکترای پیوسته بیوتکنولوژی دانشگاه تهران منظورت هستش نه فقط بحث انصراف و ..... !
 :Yahoo (106):

----------


## ZAPATA

> بازار کارش چطوره؟
> پ.ن:به نظرت بهترین رشته از نظر آینده و بازار کار چیه؟


تا حدی که مطلع هستم
با اونی که بچه های دکترا پیوسته بیوتکنولوژی دانشگاه تهران میخونن خیالشون راحته
چه داخل ایران چه خارج
.............................
بهترین رشته هم یعنی همونی که تو میتونی توش بهترین باشی 
شهریار اون همه سال پزشکی خاند ولی تهش فهمید تو شعر و ادبیات اوستاتره 
..................
تو شیمی جامع گاج (اگه اشتباه نکرده باشم) مثال خوبی از همین افراد زده که چه افراد شناخت شده در کشور 
دانشگاه چی خوندن ولی الان تو شغلای دیگن و دیدن تو کاری متفاوت از درسی که خوندن ماهرترن
 :Yahoo (106): 
(فک کنم تو فصل استو دیده بودم)

----------


## B3hism

> اممم یه سوال هم داشتم عذر اگه زیاد شد 
> من برای کنکور امسال باید از دانشگاه خودم انصراف بدم بهمن ماه ... حالا اگه انصراف دادم و اینجوری شد .. انصراف دومی که مربوط به مثلا پزشکی باشه .. غیر ممکن نمیشه ؟ آخه هرکسی فقط یه بار میتونه انصراف بده


سلام . 
با اینکه توی قانون انصراف از دانشگاه نوشته شده که هر شخص فقط یک بار مجازه که توی مقطع خاصی (یه عنوان مثال کارشناسی ) انصراف بده ،
ولی متاسفانه شما اگر یک بار از کارشناسی انصراف بدی ، دفعه ی بعد هم که انصراف بدی توی هر مقطعی باشی ( همون کارشناسی یا دکتری پیوسته ) ، 
دوتا اتفاق میفته 
یکی اینکه معافیت تحصلیت کنسل میشه و مشمول خدمت میشی
و دومی هم اینکه مجاز به تحصیل رایگان توی دانشگاه روزانه و توی هیچ مقطعی نیستی ، مگر با پرداخت شهریه .
بلایی که سر خودم اومده ...

----------


## ZAPATA

> سلام . 
> با اینکه توی قانون انصراف از دانشگاه نوشته شده که هر شخص فقط یک بار مجازه که توی مقطع خاصی (یه عنوان مثال کارشناسی ) انصراف بده ،
> ولی متاسفانه شما اگر یک بار از کارشناسی انصراف بدی ، دفعه ی بعد هم که انصراف بدی توی هر مقطعی باشی ( همون کارشناسی یا دکتری پیوسته ) ، 
> دوتا اتفاق میفته 
> یکی اینکه معافیت تحصلیت کنسل میشه و مشمول خدمت میشی
> و دومی هم اینکه مجاز به تحصیل رایگان توی دانشگاه روزانه و توی هیچ مقطعی نیستی ، مگر با پرداخت شهریه .
> بلایی که سر خودم اومده ...


شبانه رم شامل میشه !؟!
 :Yahoo (117):

----------


## B3hism

> شبانه رم شامل میشه !؟!


اگر منظورتون انصرافه ، هیچ تفاوتی بین انصراف از پیام نور یا شبانه یا روزانه یا ... نیست .
اگر منظورتون محدودیت تحصیل مجدده ، قبلا توضیح دادم که تحصیل رایگان غیر مجاز میشه . پس مقاطع و دانشگاه های غیررایگان مشکلی نیست برای ثبت نام مجدد .

----------


## Sonnet

> اممم یه سوال هم داشتم عذر اگه زیاد شد 
> من برای کنکور امسال باید از دانشگاه خودم انصراف بدم بهمن ماه ... حالا اگه انصراف دادم و اینجوری شد .. انصراف دومی که مربوط به مثلا پزشکی باشه .. غیر ممکن نمیشه ؟ آخه هرکسی فقط یه بار میتونه انصراف بده


تا جایی که من میدونم، قبولی در رشته نیمه متمرکز ( مثل همین دکتری پیوسته بیوتکنولوژی) ، قبولی در رشته قبلی رو « لغو» میکنه خود به خود، و انصراف دادن و تبعاتش لازم نیست.

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

سلام
اگر رشته ای رو میخواید ک مرتبط باشه بااین چیزی ک توضیح دادید ، همون بیوتکنولوژی یا همون چیزی که زاپاتا عزیز توضضیح دادن هست ، ااما چیزی ک شما توی اون سریال ها دیدی ، اختصاص نداره فقط به یک رشته ، ینی اینطور نیست شما فقط با یک رشته تمام کاراشو انجام بدی ، اطلاعات دیگه از رشته های دیگه لازم داری مثل ژنتیک ، مثل آشنایی با مهندسی پزشکی ، مثل آشنایی با قارچ شناسی ، ویروس شناسی ، داروسازی و چندین رشته ی مرتبط  تا خطایی داخل ساخت اون نباشه ، گاهی یک خطا توی یک آمپول ، میتوانه مثل پنی سیلین یا مثل دگزامتازون ، طرف رو به مرگ  برسونه به جای درمان یا مُسکن (البته تزریق و تجویزش تا حدودی ممنوع هست دیگه ، قبلا آزادتر بود)
پس شما  اگر توی همون فیلم ها هم دیده باشی ، میگن دانشمندا یا پروفسور های فلان کمپانی یک ویروس یا یک درمان رو کشف یا اختراع کردن ، پس ینی طرف با یه مدرک کالج یا مدرک کارشناسی به چنین چیزی نرسیده ، طرف یک عمر وقتش رو گذاشته از رشته های خودش و دیگررشته ها اطلاعات کسب کرده تا تونسته به چنین اختراعی برسه که بهش لقب پروفسور یا دانشمند رو بدن.
درمورد پزشکی هم ، فقط ویزیت کردن وریض نیست ک خسته کننده باشه ، متاسفانه پزشک های ما اینطوری بیشترعمل میکنن وگرنه توی قسمت تحقیقات پزشکی ، میتونی داخل آزمایشگاه های پزشکی و مکان های مشخصی که وجود داره به تحقیقات روی بیماری ها و درمان های جراحی و گاهی غیرجراحی اون ها به کمک دیگررشته هایی ک داخل اون مکان هستن پرداخت ، اگر پزشک های بزرگ ، به جای فقط ویزیت ، وقتشون رو روی اون تحقیقات میذاشتن تا الان درمان خیلی بیماری ها کشف شده بود ...
درمورد بیوتکنولوژی هم که زاپاتاجان توضیح دادن دیگه در حضور استاد بنده سکوت میکنم  :Yahoo (1): 
موفق باشید

----------

